# Dark spot in pork shoulder???



## mrob22 (Mar 1, 2019)

I was prepping a pork butt and noticed a dark purplish spot.  I trimmed it off and didnt notice any other like it.  Should I be concerned?


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 1, 2019)

If it was stuck wrong it will bleed into the shoulder.    Its good to use thou.


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 1, 2019)

Your pic seems off thou.  Thats a small butt compared to your hand.


----------



## mrob22 (Mar 1, 2019)

pc farmer said:


> Your pic seems off thou.  Thats a small butt compared to your hand.


That was the piece I trimmed off haha


----------



## chef jimmyj (Mar 1, 2019)

Pretty much the only thing that causes Dark Spots is Bruising or Clots in blood vessels that did not get bled out. Animals can panic going through shoots to be processed, banging into the rails or gate. Animals kick or bite each other. Animals may not thoroughly bleed out. 
I can't think of any type of bacteria or parasite that would cause that...JJ


----------



## pc farmer (Mar 1, 2019)

Yeah,   HA HA HA  

 mrob22
      It was stuck wrong.  It was shouldered when stuck.


----------

